# tuRBo corners help : Breaking into a new cycle and parity



## CxCxC (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Method :
Corners : OP / tuRBo
Edges : M2 / tuRBo

I needed some help on this topic, I am having problems in breaking into a new cycle, while using tuRBo for corners.

Corner Buffer : URB
Edge Buffer : UF

While breaking into a new cycle, I am not understanding how to memorize the next pieces and also, exactly what to do after I return to the piece which had been used for breaking into a new cycle.

I also had one more doubt : I had got a case where there were three pieces remaining to be solved, and one of them was in the right permutation, but the wrong orientation. I know that this is parity, BUT I am not understanding how to solve it.

Thanks,
CxCxC


----------

